# Swollen hock



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

I just brought home 3 bottle calves. All were healthy when I picked them up. One little hiefer now has a swollen rear hock. She may have banged it up in during transportation. I lost a calf 3-4 weeks ago to a swollen calf. Treated with 3mls PenG. for 4 days but it just kept getting worse. I have never had much luck with pennicillin. Any ideas on alternatives to pen. I understand pen messes up thier rumen. Although these calves are on strait milk at this time.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

The calf most likely was born in manure and dirt and had bacteria get into it through the navel. This is called Joint Ill when it settles in the joints.

Since the bacteria has invaded the joints it's extremely hard to treat for and if the calf looks ok in all other ways, eats, normal manure, etc, I would treat it with antibiotics but not expect miracles. 

The best thing you can do for calves with this problem, in my experience, is to raise it as best you know how and make sure it has ample opportunity to exercise the joint. Water at one end of the pen, feed at the other type situation, or at least a calf hutch. Tied in one place in the barn is the worst thing you can do with these calves. If the calf does not have to move much, the leg sometimes freezes into position. Movement seems to help keep the joint mobile and can help the calf shake the problem enough so that it has a relatively normal life. Once the calf has Joint Ill IF IT LIVES that joint will always be abnormal, although that doesn't mean the cow won't be profitable and productive, just that the leg may never heal up to look normal, and may have occasional problems even as an adult.

It's nasty and bad news when you see a calf like this. You can pop the antibiotics to the calf and try to minimize the infection to the joint and hope it doesn't keep spreading, but essentially once you see a swollen hock or knee, there's not a whole lot you can do in my experience.

Good luck with it. You might get lucky with it, I hope so.

Jennifer


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi Rob,
I too think that Joint Ill is the problem but it doesn't have to be all bad if you move quickly enough. There are illness-specific antibiotics available and a call to your vet could be in order.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

I went down to feed her this am and found the swelling has decreased quite abit. She is standing on it and walking well. I fed her and manipulated the hock. It doesn't feel hot.
Should I treat with some penG anyway?
She is a shorthorn hiefer that is supposed to be our first for our permenant herd. I buy calves of this farmer frequently. He does keep them tied short in his barn. These calves were tied for about 2 weeks. Usually I pick them up at 3-4 days old.


----------

